# Advice about Powerhammer



## coyotebgone (May 21, 2017)

I am building a air actuated 80lb power hammer.  My question is concerning the dies. 

I have a ton of  A2 and O1 annealed tool steel stock that I want to use for the die on my hammer.  Most plans recommend 4140 for dies. 

Anyone have any ideas if annealed tool steel would be ok.  (I am concerned about it break during impact.  is this a problem since its not be hardened) 

Thank you.


----------



## Anvil Head (May 23, 2017)

Better off going with the 4140. The tools steels are high carbon and will harden up with heat transfer during use, eventually cracking and maybe even shattering. Inspite of the stats saying O1 is an oil hardening steel, it will air harden to a certain extent as well, 4140 won't.


----------



## 10mmhunter (May 24, 2017)

Post some pictures or a video when you finish it up.  I'm considering building one myself for making Damascus billets.


----------



## coyotebgone (Sep 24, 2017)

*followup.*

Hammer head question.  The plans specify a 4" x 4" x 10" steel head.  approximate weight of the head is 50lbs.  The cost of this piece of steel is approximately 200.00. 

I have access to a piece of 4" x 4" x 12" .25" wall pipe and could fill with lead, that I also have.  Cost to me would be zero.  

Do you think I could do the pipe or do you think the lead would soften the blow. 

BTW Picture of anvil (8" diameter .25" wall thickness no seam pipe) Bottom plate 1.5" thick  top place 2" thick.  Both pieces fitted to fit into the ID of the pipe.  The upright structure is 15" I beam with 1.75 bottom plate. Machining done with 14.5" x 40" Southbend lathe.


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 25, 2017)

You can try the lead fill on the hammer head, but my gut feeling is that it will not last long and start deforming, giving poor performance. Pretty much same with your anvil as designed. You are not looking at steady pressure structural strength in either, but high psi impact loads. Same reason a sledge hammer will eventually break concrete. There is a reason for going solid steel to solid steel based on simple physics. Lead has great mass but no structural strength where impact is concerned - ie. lead bullets mushroom on impact.
If it's what you got and you are committed in this direction, fabricate so that you can remove/replace/modify with out major disassembly work or restructure build...big headache.


----------



## coyotebgone (Sep 25, 2017)

*yep*

i was afraid you was gonna say that. I would rather do it right the first time


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 25, 2017)

Big pump drive shaft, etc. work really well.
Scrap yard prices ought to be a lot less.


----------



## coyotebgone (Sep 25, 2017)

*ah*

I will get on the search for just that. Thank you.


----------

